# Derrick Rose will surpass Kobe Bryant within the next four years



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

He's 22 years old and already averages 25, there's no way he won't take the torch from Bryant.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Who are these people?


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Who are these people?



It's all that silly NBA stuff.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

Nobody can beat Shaq though.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, American sports. :<


----------



## Aidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Nobody can beat Shaq though.




Ooh I know who that is, he's like a superhero :3c


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Nobody can beat Shaq though.


I sincerely hope that's sarcasm.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 8, 2012)

So long as Derrick Rose doesn't get injured or accused of rape.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate the NBA and even I know that Rose rocks.


----------

